# saving to hard disk drive (D:) instead of (C:)



## n_mullen85 (Jul 14, 2004)

ok heres the problem...my sister put Windows XP on my old computer its a Compaq presario (8+ years old). Everything is now saving to the 7.43Gb (D disk drive instead of the main 29.7Gb (C disk drive and the D: drive is completely full. How would i change the system to save everything to the C: drive instead of the D: drive from now on???? Does it have to do with the installation on Windows XP? PLZ can anyone help?????


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

n_mullen85 said:


> ok heres the problem...my sister put Windows XP on my old computer its a Compaq presario (8+ years old). Everything is now saving to the 7.43Gb (D disk drive instead of the main 29.7Gb (C disk drive and the D: drive is completely full. How would i change the system to save everything to the C: drive instead of the D: drive from now on???? Does it have to do with the installation on Windows XP? PLZ can anyone help?????


What do you mean everything is saving to the "D" drive? You choose where things are saved. And all you have to do is copy all of the stuff from the D drive to the C drive and then delete it from the D drive.


----------



## n_mullen85 (Jul 14, 2004)

like it saves cookies, internet files, itunes....i tried to install our printer...everything goes to the D: drive....it doesn't give me the option to which drive to save things like that. it put everything in the D: drive


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Did your sister install Windows to the D: drive?

Courtney sends....


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Courtneyc said:


> Did your sister install Windows to the D: drive?
> 
> Courtney sends....


I don't get it...


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Courtneyc said:


> Did your sister install Windows to the D: drive?
> 
> Courtney sends....


That's exactly what she did.

The best thing to do is reinstall Windows. Copy all of you data files onto the old drive (which you are calling the "C" drive) and then take that out and do a fresh install of Windows on the new drive. I recommend you partition the new drive with a "C" and "D" partition. After that, put the old drive in as a slave and copy all the data to the "D" drive--leave the "C" drive for Windows and programs. Once you've copied everything, I recommend a reformat of the old drive and use it for backup.


----------



## n_mullen85 (Jul 14, 2004)

thanx for all your help...as soon as i get a chance i will try re-installing windows and let you "wonderful" people know how it went...thanx for your time


----------

